# willard bay 5-5, 5-6



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

went out mon night about 8:00 pm to 2:00 am hooked up with two decent cats . two guys were leaving around 11:30 with a stringer full of wipers they said they had been hitting fast and furious for the last two hours and had caught around 20 all the ones they had were pretty good size so i moved to the location they said they had been fishing and had no luck . went out again tue night from 9:00 pm to 1:00 am and had no luck i tried a shad rap and a wildeye swim shad and didnt even have a bite . ill head back out tonight and see if i have better luck i had great sucsess in this location last year so we will see


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the report. The last time I whent by willard it looked realy low. can you motor out from the south marina?


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

fished willard tuesday night fished for three hours found the fish the last hour caught three one small two big.


----------



## NiceShot (Sep 11, 2007)

Where at on the Bay?

Fished the north side on Tues. Only caught one smallmouth but there were other guys killing them.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the post... and report... where are the pics... ?


----------



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

The south marina is closed for the season because its to low to launch from there so the gates are closed . i took pics of the cats will post later


----------



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

here are the pics of the cats


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report! Sorry you couldn't find the Wipers. I'm sure you'll hook into them sooner or later. Good job on the 2 Cats though. How big were they?


----------

